# Hikari or Sally's Frozen Silversides



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey all,

I'm new to the forum so I'll take the opportunity to say hello to everyone here before I ask my question... Hi Everyone... . And now my question: does anybody from this forum live in Toronto or the greater Toronto area? The reason why I'm asking is because I've been searching all of the major aquarium/pet store chains for frozen silversides to feed to my new juvenile rhom







and thus far I have been unsucessful. I know I could probably find some silversides or something comparable at my local Asian Supermarket, but I kinda like the idea of the Bio Pure sterilization process that Hikari bosts about all their frozen foods. It may be BS, but it just seems a bit safer for my rhom and not to mention a little more convenient and or cleaner for me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Found out that my LFS is willing to order them for me...thanks to all those who took time to read this post.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Just get them from your local fish market. It is much cheaper and basically the same thing.

Hater


----------

